# It's been awhile



## mojowon (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I have recently been interested in knowing what is available to get satellite channels. I used to be up-to-date on the older methods like j-tagging, atmega, avr card, etc. Now, I am out of the loop about what is available and what is the best method. Can any of you direct me to some good reading about what is available? Do any of the older methods still work? Which methods would you recommend when it comes to getting satellite channels. Do the FTA's still work? If so, which brand and model do you recommend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

you can get paid service from Directv or Dish. I don't know how much is available FTA anymore, mostly junk that noone cares about, most other stuff is not FTA anymore.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think the OP is asking about pirating methods, which is against forum rules.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Definitely asking about pirating. Mods?


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

I reported it early this morning but see nothing has been done yet. The mods must be on West Coast Time and still sleeping.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I noticed I might have left out a key word in my original response...it was implied, but based on the responses I decided to made it explicitly written so there is no misunderstanding.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_No hack talk allowed... please pay for service._


----------

